# Question about "Team in Training"



## joep721 (May 4, 2009)

While reading my local cycling newsletter, I stumbled upon a link to "Teams in Training" and was wondering if anyone has dealt with this organizaiton? Are they legit? Has anyone had a problem working with them? Basically, are they a worthy cause?

Just wondering,
Joe


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Yes they are legit. They are newbie-friendly and quite active and well organized. I don't know how they rank in % of funds to research vs overhead costs but I'd suspect they are fine in that regard.


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Acronym*



joep721 said:


> "Teams in Training"


I like their acronym!

They are as legit as most charities. Usually had the impression when asked to donate that I was funding someones vacation although I think they probably fund raise a decent amount for their cause.


----------



## phil. (Aug 3, 2004)

Their cause is raising money for leukemia and lymphoma, just FYI. Snap and ThinkCooper both do Team In Training.


----------



## azpeterb (Jun 1, 2006)

I've never been in Team In Training but I believe they do require the participants to do a lot of fundraising. So if fundraising isn't your thing, you may want to take that into consideration.


----------



## mavicwheels (Oct 3, 2007)

*Experience with Team in Training*

They are a GREAT organization! Helping those who are less fortunate (cancer) and also helping to develop new cycling enthusiasts all at the same time. My spouse is both a mentor and rode her first century with them. They are a great bunch to cycle with, and help. My longest day in the saddle was supporting my wife during her first century with TNT and it was memorable! Get involved if you can, you won't regret it1:thumbsup:


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

Very legit and do great work. I always thought if I ever wanted to train for a marathon I'd do it with them. Lots of bang for the buck in their running training, it seems to me. If someone was considering Team in Training for their first century, well, okay it is a good cause and everything but training for a century (unlike training for one's first marathon) doesn't require nearly so much care and strategy, so I think there's less "value received" in terms of the training. 

Preparing for a century ain't rocket science. But for anyone who has ever injured themselves by running too much or too fast or too soon or with bad technique, a little coaching goes a long way when working up to a 26 miler.


----------



## jupiterrn (Sep 22, 2006)

JayTee said:


> But for anyone who has ever injured themselves by running too much or too fast or too soon or with bad technique, a little coaching goes a long way when working up to a 26 miler.


Running is the Debble. :devil: But I agree, if and thats a BIG if I was to run a marathon I would consider TNT.


----------



## thatsmybush (Mar 12, 2002)

jupiterrn said:


> Running is the Debble. :devil: But I agree, if and thats a BIG if I was to run a marathon I would consider TNT.



More of that anti-running virus that infects this place. 

Let me know IF you decide...I'll learn you.


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

'tis true, part of the $ raised helps transport/house/feed event participants. That is why it's a different $ amount, depending on the event. If I remember correctly, they take the cost and multiply it by 4 to get the minimum amount one must raise.

TNT is a great organization, from training through to the event the support is awesome.


----------



## joep721 (May 4, 2009)

Thank for all of the info!

I am looking at riding a century in October. Never done a century and I figure with short notice they can push me a little bit harder. Plus they talk about a nutritional plan, which would help me outside of training. It just sounded too good so I had to see if anyone has worked with the organization. Thanks!


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Century*



joep721 said:


> ...I am looking at riding a century in October. Never done a century...


Here is a link with some century training info. 

http://www.hellweek.com/training.html


----------



## mikeharper123 (Jan 14, 2009)

I just completed the Team in Training Century in Lake Tahoe.

I think its is a great organization but like everything, opinions are formed from the local staff.

They will assign you a coach which will train you for your event. Think group rides.....

Coaches are volunteer, or very low paid. Now, I had a great coach but I think that varies from city to city. I came across some folks that were less than happy with theirs...

Great experience, great cause and great organization.


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

I heard they have raised close to a billion dollars. They seem very organized and supportive of the members.


----------



## joep721 (May 4, 2009)

I have almost completed the application and should take part in the century ride. 

Part of the reason I was concerned and started this thread was because of a statement I had read regarding credit cards. At first I couldn't find it and I was wondering if I had lost my mind. It took me a while but I found it in the committment agreement. It kinda bothers me. I figure that in our current economic environment and this being a charity, this just isn't right.

"At this time (if you have not already turned in the minimum) we will ask you to *secure your position on the team with a credit card*, acknowledging that you will donate the difference between what you have raised and the minimum, if you have not raised the minimum by the final deadline."

I understand that they need to meet overhead for the event, and that 25% of the monies contributed goes to overhead thereby dictating the minimum amount contributed, but there should be someway of doing this without putting someone into a debt situation for a charity.

And I truly understand the issue of "don't do something unless you can deliver" but this is a charity. Am I missing something here?

Joe


----------



## orbeamike (Nov 20, 2004)

Team in Training is one of the 1st training program in the country that offer fundraising for cancer research in exchange for expert coaching. Typically about 75% of money fundraised go into cancer reseach. In the past 20 years it has raised just about $1 Billion.
It is true that every chapter operate their programs independently and participant's experience varies based on how the training program is organized locally. 
I have been involved in the Silicon Valley chapter at various capacity for many years and it is one of the best run and most successful chapters. We see a lot of repeat participants that move on to mentorship and eventually assistant coaching. 

Personally I devote much of my free time volunteering for the organization and I encourage anyone to join.


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

At recommitment time you always have the option of deciding not to participate, but once you sign all the forms, they will charge your card if you don't make minimum.


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

Cycling team?


----------



## joep721 (May 4, 2009)

snapdragen said:


> At recommitment time you always have the option of deciding not to participate, but once you sign all the forms, they will charge your card if you don't make minimum.


Yep... Snapdragen, I just don't understand it.


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

Most events I've done that have high minimums require you to make up the difference if you can't raise it. I would also think the recommitment would help TNT in the planning for the event -- how many hotel rooms, how much food for dinners, etc.


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

I'm a cycling coach for TNT, so is my wife, so that means it's excellent.


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

thinkcooper said:


> I'm a cycling coach for TNT, so is my wife, so that means it's excellent.


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

the commitment is part of their business model; if you aren't comfortable with it, there are lots of other ways to donate to charities and to make bike riding friends.


----------

